# not able to play games in full screen in vista



## salcad (Jun 30, 2008)

ok sometimes back i was happily playing games in my vista os, but i don't know what happened but now i am not able to play any game in fullscreen. i do increase the resolution , and it does help sometimes but what about the games which do not support my computers resolution. so, exactly the problem is my games are not running in fullscreen, how could i do that. plz don't tell me to increase resolution


----------



## Eyce (Aug 15, 2008)

The game's generally have a fullscreen option..I've had it happen with Vista also but I just, maximized it or checked fullscreen. 

What game(s) are you playing?


----------



## bigk (Jul 20, 2005)

When you have the game running press Alt+Enter. That should make a where the game goes to full screen.

Thank you for your time, 

Bigk


----------

